# Another Option for 23x10x12



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's an interesting tread pattern for 23X10x12. They've been added to my X-Mas List.


http://www.dmtaonline.com/Itemdesc.asp?CartId={45F68DA6-4177-413C-B5EEVERESTF-A6DF503CCECB}&ic=1362100&eq=&Tp=


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Didn't realize the link wouldn't work.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I like that tread pattern looks like it would get a better bite. How much do they cost and where can you get them:question:


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

I found them @ http://www.dmtaonline.com/. They're an ATV tire by Dunlop. 

KT407 23x10x12 
List Price: $92.33
Thier Price: $53.95

They've got a few other choices if you don't mind going bigger 25x10x12.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Another one.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

One more.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

ohhhhh I LIKE this one   


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=70477>


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

what ever happened to plain ol' AG. tires? i have them on my gravely four wheeler, front and back and they are great in the snow and on the turf, and any where else i drive it. my sizes are 16-6.50-8 front and 23-8.50-12 rear. i got the narrow ones in the back so the tractor would fit down my front walk to plow it. i bought the tires at www.tiresunlimited.com pretty cheap.


----------

